# Solved: cannot print from IE9 script error



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, guys,
I've been trying to solve this issue for almost a month, and finally gave up and went back to IE 8. A shame, because I really like the look of IE 9, and especially the feature where you can separate tabs to view side by side on the screen. But I absolutely could not print any page at all from the web. Print preview was fine, printer software comes up, wait 10 seconds, then Script Error, Error 2107. I have seen many, many posts about this same error, but the suggested fixes never work and I tried every single one of them. Is this a known error with IE 9, or do we need to wait for new drivers?
I am using:
Win 7 32 bit
HP Officejet 6500n wireless all in one printer

Thanks!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open IE.

Click Tools > Internet Options > Advanced.

Click to select the *Disable script debugging (Internet Explorer)* and *Disable script debugging (Other)* check boxes, and then click to clear the *Display a notification about every script error* check box.

By default, IE has the opposite settings for script debugging. Upgrading to IE9 may be resetting them to default.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks--I believe this was one of the "fixes" I tried before with no change--I may give it one more shot to see what happens. I'll let you know!


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope. Too bad, because I really like IE 9. The box that pops up says, An Error Has Occurred in the Script on this Page.
Line: 2107
Char: 1
Error: There is no connection for this connection ID
Code: 0
res://ieframe.dll/preview.js

Any other ideas? Sure would like to be able to use this.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I have tried everything. My Trend Titanium is set to not interfere with scripts. I put back notify about script errors, and the error is a _print.stopdoc(). _I cannot find anywhere on the web that gives instructions about how to fix this and I am not familiar with this area. I see nothing about this in the HP support area. I guess I just have to go back to IE 8, this just won't work on my computer.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Re-opening thread as requested.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read http://support.microsoft.com/kb/973479.

and,

*HP Printers - Problems Printing from the Internet *


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's the solution the O/P wanted to share that worked for him:



tgrover54 said:


> The solution I finally found was to first uninstall IE 9 by going to Windows Update. Type Windows Update into the Start Menu search box, and click on the link that appears. In the lower left click Installed Updates. Select Internet Explorer 9 in the list and click Uninstall at the top of the list. Let it uninstall and the computer restart, and IE 8 will be back. Then, go online to Microsoft Downloads - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/products/ie/home and re-download the program directly from Microsoft. It seemed that the version that came automatically into your Update program was corrupt in some way. I even found this yesterday with a Vostro business class com!
> puter I was working on in an office. I cannot imagine why Microsoft has versions in the Updates that do not work with all computers (most, but not all). But with the fresh install directly from MS I have had no problems printing from IE9. Hope that helps.
> .


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

That seems like a lot of unnecessary trouble, overkill.


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I already unistalled and reinstalled the printer - No Help - Still not able to print from Windows Explorer 9

So, I will take your advise and try to Unistall and reinstall Windows Explorer 9 

Question - Do I need to have the printer unistalled before I Unistall and reinstall Windows Explorer 9 ?

Thanks very much for the prompt response


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

ima_pepper_2 said:


> I already unistalled and reinstalled the printer - No Help - Still not able to print from Windows Explorer 9
> 
> So, I will take your advise and try to Unistall and reinstall Windows Explorer 9
> 
> ...


Have you tried disabling *Protected Mode*?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/973479


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry Meant to write Internet Explorer 9


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Please clarify - I'm only a little Geeky - please explain how to do that - And, also how it may help

Thank You


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open Internet Explorer 9.

Click Tools > Internet Options > Security tab.










Click *OK*.

Close IE9 and restart it.


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay I cleared the checkbox for proteted mode and still cannot print  my goodness this is frustrating


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the other suggestions *HERE*.

What's your printer's make and model?


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

HP Officjet 6500 Wireless All-inOne - conected with USB
Windows 7 Professional - Service Pack 1
AMD Phenom(TM) X6 1100T Processor 3.30 GHz
8.0 GB (7.75 GB usable)
64-Bit Operating System 
This is the error msg when printing from IE 9
Line: 2107
Char: 1
Error: There is no connection for this connection ID
Code: 0
res://ieframe.dll/preview.js
Same as the opening post to thread


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tried several fixes yesterday without success 
1) Windows System Restore - No help
2)
A. Click the *Tools* button , and then click *Internet Options*. Or, press ALT+T, and then press O.
B. In the *Internet Options* dialog box, click the *Advanced* tab. 
C. Click to select the *Disable script debugging (Internet Explorer)* and *Disable script debugging (Other)* check boxes, and then click to clear the *Display a notification about every script error* check box.
No Help
3) Searched for New Printer Drivers on the Windows, Hp and the open web  I get Your Drivers are the Most Up To Date No Help


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you read:

*HP Printers - Problems Printing from the Internet *

Also,

Try disabling *ActiveX Filtering *in IE9:


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Also, should mention this computer was purchased new in Sept 2010. It came with IE 9 and I installed this printer on this computer back then. It worked fine untill about 3 wks ago. Not sure what happened, unless it started after a Windows Auto Update. I should have used the Windows System Restore then I guess. I was busy and didn't do that. Now The System Restore won't let me go back far enough to correct the problem. When I had Windows XP on my old computer the System Restore allowed me to go Back further. Anyway, thanks for your help - still trying to figure out what to do


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

So you tried ALL suggestions without success, already?


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well took a while to find Tools>Safty>Active X Controlls - Mine was already unchecked - put a check - No printing - went back to Unchecked - as you said it should be anyway
Also checked out that link - interesting info - found this bit:
· 
Make sure that the correct print driver is selected. Print by clicking *File* and then clicking *Print* . The current selected product should be listed in the *Print* dialog box. Select the correct printer if the wrong one is selected.
Check the print driver Properties to make sure that they have not been set to offline
Problem though - went through the above process and don't see where to select which driver I want or to be able to verify in Print Properties if it is set to "Offline"


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, and the printer Prints for every program except IE 9 - the HP page mentioned to check if other programs were affected


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes tried all of the fixes yesterday - no printing on IE 9 - Well think I'll try the following post tomorrow morning - LOL can't hurt at this point - also my computer never had IE 8 - so what browser should I download for a backup before uninstalling IE 9? Thanks for all your help - I'll check for your answer and download that browser and post again tomorrow after I try this fix - Thanks 
Originally Posted by *tgrover54*  
_The solution I finally found was to first uninstall IE 9 by going to Windows Update. Type Windows Update into the Start Menu search box, and click on the link that appears. In the lower left click Installed Updates. Select Internet Explorer 9 in the list and click Uninstall at the top of the list. Let it uninstall and the computer restart, and IE 8 will be back. Then, go online to Microsoft Downloads - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/i...oducts/ie/home and re-download the program directly from Microsoft. It seemed that the version that came automatically into your Update program was corrupt in some way. I even found this yesterday with a Vostro business class com!
puter I was working on in an office. I cannot imagine why Microsoft has versions in the Updates that do not work with all computers (most, but not all). But with the "fresh" install directly from MS I have had no problems printing from IE9. Hope that helps._


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try downloading *THIS* instead for a *32-bit* Windows 7.

Download *THIS* one for a *64-bit* Windows 7.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2522422

(seems it's not only Canon printers...)


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh just found 1 of them - Click Print - dialog box opens - right click on the selected printer and I see the line that says "Use Printer Offline" and when I Hover over "Run as Adminstrator" new drop down menu shows the same "Use Printer Offline" - neither is checked on my computer at this point


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay awesome - I will download the link for 64-bit since that is what I have - thanks


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well my computer says KB2522422 is already installed on my computer


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have all the latest Windows Updates on your computer?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open IE9, click File > *Print...*

Make sure you have the correct printer selected in there, and *not* the *Microsoft XPS Document Writer* or something similar.


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, went to Windows Update - it said I had 1 optional security update - so I updated - still receive same error message: after the update - and, Windows Update Now says "there are no updates available for your computer" 
Line: 2107
Char: 1
Error: There is no connection for this connection ID
Code: 0
res://ieframe.dll/preview.js


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, yes I did that - the correct printer is selected


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you trying to print out of IE9 64-bit or 32 bit? Have you tried both?

Use 32-bit.


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't know - where can I see which version I have? And, How would I change versions?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The 32-bit version is located here:

C:\*Program Files (x86)*\Internet Explorer\*iexplore.exe*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open IE9, click Help > About.

If it's 64-bit, it will show:


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I must have the 32 bit because under About Internet Explorer mine does not have the 64-bit Edition
And when I put your C prompt in the the Start Search Box it brings up my IE 9
So, how would I go about getting IE 9 64-bit Edition?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

From C:\*Program Files*\Internet Explorer\

Click on *iexplore*.

It'll open the 64-bit IE.


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah okay, opened it there - now About Internet Explorer says 64-bit Edition - but same error message when I try to print


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have a *Preview* option in your printer's properties normally opening a window before printing?

If so, disable it and try printing directly.


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hm, you may be onto something here. I do vaguely remember setting the preview screen for a special project a while back - maybe even pretty close to when my problems began. 
However, I cannot recall where to make that setting - when I go to print properties - I do not see where to set this up - not under printer preferences either


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

ieframe.dll failed to load - make sure the binary is stored at the specific pat or debug it to check for problems with binary or dependant .DLL files
The specified module could not be found

This is what poped up when I clicked on the "regsvr32 ieframe.dll"


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It may look similar to this for your printer:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

ima_pepper_2 said:


> ieframe.dll failed to load - make sure the binary is stored at the specific pat or debug it to check for problems with binary or dependant .DLL files
> The specified module could not be found
> 
> This is what poped up when I clicked on the "regsvr32 ieframe.dll"


Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on *Command Prompt*, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt, type the following 3 commands, pressing Enter after each one of them:

*regsvr32 ieframe.dll*

*regsvr32 ole32.dll*

*regsvr32 actxprxy.dll*


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay found it, no check in the Show preview before printing box
For the C-Promt when I hit enter - I get the Failed Msg below:
The module "ieframe.dll" was loaded but the call to DllRegisterServer faile with error code 0x80004001
For more information about this problem, search online using the error code as a search term - OK Button


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps it's time to apply *tgrover54*'s fix, even though I'm still skeptical. I did notice an instance where a person had tried it and it did not fix the problem. But, it might for you.


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

for the other 2 c-promts 
I get the same error msg with the number 0x80070005


----------



## ima_pepper_2 (Feb 6, 2012)

okay, i'll try it tomorrow morning - i'll let you know how it goes - i hope i don't have to buy a new printer just for this. I really like the one I have. Once again, I thank you for your time and assistance


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!

Good luck!


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I tried every fix in that Microsoft article several times. The only thing that worked was to uninstall and reinstall IE9. Nope, didn't have to uninstall the printer for that one. I haven't had the issue since, and it's been 7 months.


----------

